
Congress prioritizing space by creating a U.S. Space Corps military branch - jonwachob91
https://armedservices.house.gov/news/press-releases/mark-release-subcommittee-strategic-forces
======
jonwachob91
Proposed Bill - HR 2810

>
> [http://docs.house.gov/meetings/AS/AS29/20170622/106134/BILLS...](http://docs.house.gov/meetings/AS/AS29/20170622/106134/BILLS-115HR2810ih.pdf)

